# Wish us Luck!!



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

Tomorrow morning we're heading out for our first Dock Dogs event of the season!! We're going to Huron, South Dakota to jump all day Saturday & Sunday!! 

I've got the girls signed up to jump in 4 waves and Remi signed up for one so far. If he jumps (which I am assuming he will based on his enthusiasm on the dock a few weeks ago!) I will be signing him up for a couple more on site. :tongue1:

I will update on facebook throughout the weekend! And I'll try to update when we get home Sunday night, depends on how late it is though! If we make finals I wont be home until LATE! 

Bring on the summer of being BROKE!!!! But hey, my dogs will be HAPPY!!! And that makes me HAPPY!!! :becky:


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

My luck be forever in your favor!!! Let us know how it goes and I expect to see some pictures :thumb:


----------



## bernadettelevis (Feb 2, 2011)

Yes we defenitely need pics!! Good luck and have fun !


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

I hope all of you have lots of fun!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

sounds like a fun time for all!!!


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

Well....

Some of you saw on facebook, but I wanted to share with the rest of you!! 

We ROCKED that event!! I was hoping Remi would at least jump, and that he did! 

Not only did he jump....

He jumped BIG!!

He jumped BIG enough to WIN the entire event!!! :becky: 

I was worried that he wouldn't jump at all, but his first official jump was 13'10". That was enough to make me very proud, thats a great first jump for any dog! He continued to jump further and further! He topped out at 22'8"!!!!!!!!!!!!!! He was the only dog there that jumped over 22' so he earned his spot in the PRO finals. He took home the gold for the biggest jumping dog of the weekend. VERY PROUD MOMMA!!!!!!!!! Not many dogs can pull a jump approaching 23', let alone in their first event!! I am ecstatic to see his potential. He jumped against lots of labs, and 2 other GSP's that were 3 years old and I for sure thought they would beat him. :smile: He is just an awesome jumper, he has so much drive & intensity on the dock. The crowd went wild for him!!

Pictures to come!!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

can't wait to see them....bet they were awesome!


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

Oops! Bad Mom!!

I forgot to tell you how the girls did!

Nallah & Morgan weren't jumping their best, but they had a blast & BOTH made it to Amatuer finals. Nallah ended up winning Amatuer finals!!! :becky: Morgan wasn't far behind either. 

Amatuer finals are the top 8 jumpers under 17'11"
Semi Pro finals are the top 8 jumpers between 18'-21'11"
Pro finals are the top 8 jumpers 22' and above


----------



## lucky (Jan 8, 2011)

Well done Remi :thumb: sounds like he is a little star in the making

Can't wait for pics:biggrin1:


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Northwoods10 said:


> Well....
> 
> Some of you saw on facebook, but I wanted to share with the rest of you!!
> 
> ...


those pics are awesome.....you've just got to post some here......thanks for letting me see...


----------



## Pimzilla (May 1, 2011)

Grats great news :happy:
I'm also very curious, show us the pics :smile:


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

I'm going to finish editing the pictures tonight and I'll post the good ones here! I promise! 

Re- there's a lot more to come on facebook, I just need to get rid of all the duds first!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Northwoods10 said:


> I'm going to finish editing the pictures tonight and I'll post the good ones here! I promise!
> 
> Re- there's a lot more to come on facebook, I just need to get rid of all the duds first!


keep the duds...keep 'em all...it's all good


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

REMI IS SUCH A BOSS! You should be such a proud mama, Kelley. You have such an awesome pack!


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

Seriously, Kelley! Remi made it to Pro Finals in his first event! WTF?!?! You've got a prodigy on the other end of the leash! I'm so happy for you. :]


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

Pictures are up!! Go check them out!! :becky:


----------

